# unkown fish



## M1ster Stanl3y (Dec 10, 2010)

So in the recent uploads there is Gourami's pics with 3 white fish in it. I saw later he/she doesnt know what they are either. My LFS sold me 2 of these with neon die in their bellies almost 9 months ago. The die went away like a week after. At that time i had no idea they inject the poor fish. Any way does anyone know what kind of fish they are? I'd like to know what I have.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

It looks to be a white skirt tetra:Profile - White Skirt Tetra (Gymnocorymbus ternetzi)

Says they are artificially colored sometimes.


----------



## eaglesfan3711 (Nov 16, 2008)

They are white/gold skirt tetras. If you were looking to add more, most PetSmarts carry them. There are also Black Skirt/ Black Widow tetras that have the same body shape but different coloring.


----------

